# Need Feedback on my painting- MooColic



## LindaMoo (May 24, 2016)

I recently completed the largest painting I have ever done and amongst my friends and loved ones it has very good reviews. 
It's 3ft by 4ft in real life. I call it MooColic. It's acrylic on canvas.
I am not a masterful artist but I have a very creative side. I think my painting is a little bit whimsical and perhaps a little childish. if you didn't know me then you'd think i painted in an amateur way for the given affect. The sad truth is i've been practicing art my whole life and THIS is the best painting I've ever created. I've never been able to master detail. Sometimes people are born with the artistic talent. I've had to work at it. 
So I present to you
MooColic.
I attached the file. I'm new here so I don't know if it will show up in my message.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It's great! Apparently you are a folk artist, that is not childish, it is one of my top favorites of genre!

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's a wonderful painting Linda. I have done one painting as big as that and it can be overwhelming but also very rewarding. 

I'm short in the natural talent department but I love striving to do the best that I can and when something comes out really good it is so exciting. I know how you are feeling right now.


----------



## LindaMoo (May 24, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> It's great! Apparently you are a folk artist, that is not childish, it is one of my top favorites of genre!
> 
> Can't wait to see more.


Thank you! It's interesting that my painting fits a certain genre. I was not really aware of it. I googled Folk Art and I can see why you said that. My painting has a little more depth and detail than some other Folk Art but I think it could still be considered that!


----------



## LindaMoo (May 24, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> It's a wonderful painting Linda. I have done one painting as big as that and it can be overwhelming but also very rewarding.
> 
> I'm short in the natural talent department but I love striving to do the best that I can and when something comes out really good it is so exciting. I know how you are feeling right now.


Thank you for your input! I'm glad you like my painting.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Not bad, the painting reminds me of one of those pop up books for kids, the cows seem to kind of pop off the painting.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

There's a place for us all in this world. I love this piece and I can only imagine how nice it must be in person on such a large canvas. If I haven't already said it, welcome to the forum!


----------

